# Hooray for Sipsy!



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Hooray for you and her! I hope that CD degree is in the pocket. Congrats!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations! So happy for you that both team members had a good time  We need a photo of her with her ribbons


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Sipsy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Congratulations Sipsy! We need pictures!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!! You must be very excited.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone... don't have any pictures but when the cert. arrives I'll post something. I'm not as much excited as stunned! She only crashed into the stanchion once leaving the ring  She was pretty pleased with herself and looking up at me... if she is looking at me she can't see anything to the left and I messed up and was looking at her and didn't give her enough room to clear the opening. My bad, she didn't seem to mind.
I was convinced that obedience wasn't her thing as she just frumped her way through the training but when she walked into the ring and it was just her and I, she lit up and had a great time. When the judge told me her positioning was perfect, I was sure she had the wrong dog!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!! What a special day for you two


----------



## Wicky (Aug 27, 2015)

Congrats! That’s fantastic!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Huge congratulations


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Sipsy!!! That's a great accomplishment! And a great compliment from the judge about her being in perfect position the whole time. So did you catch the Obedience bug?


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Thanks all! I caught that bug years ago  I purchased Sips to be an obedience dog but seems God had another plan. We might do open ... when we couldn't figure out the heeling problem I went on and trained the jumps and signals. I never thought we could get past novice as it's all heeling.

But Sips taught me a few things on this journey. She has been such a delightful dog to be around and once I got past the disappointment with the sight problem I realized my unwillingness to be competitive  So while I had the bug, not so much anymore. Perfection is highly overrated, I'm more focused on having a good time.

We may give rally a try, looking for dock diving and barn hunts because these events look like fun. It was very nice to be complimented on perfect positioning but I was just happy not to fall over her doing a left turn! 

Having Sipsy is such a blessing that just loading her up in the car and going to the lake is a happy time and enough for me. You should see her in a canoe! So any events in the future will be considered nothing more than something to share together... the bug is gone.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

puddles everywhere said:


> We may give rally a try, looking for dock diving and barn hunts because these events look like fun.


We LOVE Rally. I love that it's different every time and we have so much fun in the ring. Training for it is a ton of fun too.  An acquaintance of mine does Dock Diving with her conformation boy and they love it.


----------

